# Vancouver - Calgary



## shawn (May 9, 2006)

Hi, I'm a South African who is going to be cycling from Vancouver to Calgary in August.
I am looking for advice on routes to follow and guidance as to how long such a trip would take.
Any advice would be great

Thanks

Shawn


----------



## stratos (May 20, 2006)

Hi Shawn - I live in Vancouver and can tell you that you will most likely be taking the Trans Canada, Hwy 1 all the way to Calgary. You get to pass through Banff which is a nice place.

If it were me, I'd head north from Vancouver to Port Hardy, Vancouver Island (by Greyhound bus if you're in a hurry) then take the ferry to Prince Rupert (assuming the ferry that sank a couple months ago has been replaced! LOL). From there take the Yellowhead Hwy to Jasper. There is a super-wide shoulder on this road almost the whole way and the scenery is more spectacular in my opinion. Once in Jasper then head south to Banff and then Calgary. If you take this route I can guarantee that you will meet a lot of Germans.

Whichever route you take, good luck and hope you find Western Canada an hospitable place.


----------



## galanz (Oct 28, 2004)

The Icefields Parkway(Highway 93) between Jasper and Lake Louise is very scenic. It's consistently rated as one of the best scenic drives in the world.
Be warned that there's quite a bit of climbing involved on this route, and it's going to be cold. I would expect maybe 20c at the hottest, and wouldn't be surprised if you run into some snow regardless of the month.


----------



## bc2on (Jun 22, 2006)

Shawn,

I rode this 3 years ago, and it was great. I liked it so much I am riding Calgary to Vancouver Aug 8-15, 2006.

When I rode it:
Day 1 Vancouver to Hope
Hwy 7

Day 2 Hope to Merritt
Hwy 5

Day 3 Merritt to Chase
Hwy 5A
Hwy 1

Day 4 Chase to Revelstoke
Hwy 1

Day 5 Revelstoke to Golden
Hwy 1

Day 6 Golden, BC to Canmore, AB
Hwy 1
Bow Valley Parkway (Lake Louise to Banff)
Hwy 1

Day 7 Canmore to Calgary
Hwy 1

These were big days and I was only able to average about 21-23 km/h...
I biked on a road bike with only 20 lbs of gear so if you have more stuff or a slower bike it will take a lot longer.

I can give you more details if you want, just have to find my log.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

bc2on,, wow I have driven from Vancouver to Edmonton or Calgary many times.. I can't imagine riding a bike through all those roads/terrain.

How many tubes or tires did you change to complete this journey? Did you do this solo?


----------

